# Haplochromis sp "Ruby Green"



## ACartwrong (May 10, 2015)

Hey guys i have had little luck finding reliable information about these fellas so i was hoping to learn more here.

1. How big to they get?
2. How many gallons or dimensions are adequate for say 1 male and 3-4 females?
3. What does their natural habitat consist of? And will Holy Rock be OK?
4. Water parameters (ie. temperature in Fahrenheit, pH, hardness, etc.)
5. Diet?
6. How big do the fish need to be for them to breed? And what do they need in order to successfully breed?
7. Finally what are some reliable, and cheap distributors preferable on the west side of the US?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Did you see this? There is also an article.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1558

Please look at Retailer Reviews for vendor feedback or PM a member or Members can PM you. Cichlid-forum prefers to keep review-type information in the Review section.


----------

